# Is this bumblefoot???



## sadieml (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that's what poor Roy Rooster has--bumblefoot.  The right foot was first and really just looked like he stepped on something and poked a little hole in the bottom of his foot AND it hasn't gotten worse, but the left foot definitely looks like bumblefoot pics I've seen.  Also, poor baby limps...AND a few days ago had a vent prolapse due to high worm load...ENTIRELY my fault.  I'm so sorry and ashamed and have since de-wormed everyone.

I posted this on here & not on BYC because #1 I spend lots of time here, and #2 I have noticed much quicker responses on here than there.  If anyone thinks this is something OTHER THAN bumblefoot, please, let me know since I intend to start treating him in a couple of hours.  Thanks a bunch, guys.

BTW--I'm gonna try to post the pics, now, so wish me luck...I'm sort of a dummy with technology...

...right foot first...







...now the left...




...okay, I had to have my 18-year-old DS do it for me......


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 15, 2016)

It clearly is bumblefoot, and I'd recomend treating it. But, bumble foot could be a sign of Mycroplasma so, just watch out


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like a very mild case of bumblefoot. We treat bumblefoot by strengthening the immune system rather than any topicals or surgeries which either do nothing or make it worse. Antibiotics work too if you're not concerned about using them on your poultry. 

Interesting, I had not heard that it could be a sign of mycoplasma but honestly that makes a lot of sense to me when I think of the flocks I have seen with bumblefoot (including my own a few years ago).


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 15, 2016)

Agreed,  bumble foot. Never had it in my flock so stick with those suggestions!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 15, 2016)

As with the rest, bumble for sure. Break out the scalpel and the oxygen masks  (you know someone is gonna faint at the sight of blood)


----------



## sadieml (Aug 16, 2016)

Okay, everybody, I feel stupid asking this question, but since Roy has just been sick with his worms and looks pale (esp. his comb and wattles), I think I should give him some nutri-drench and hold surgery for tomorrow.  What do you guys think?  He seems weak and he doesn't want to walk cause of his feet.  Just sits and gets lots of petting and hand-held food and flies he doesn't even have to work for...alright, did I mention DD wants him to be a house pet?  He is such a sweetheart!

I had to take older DS 1 1/4 hour drive away for a Dr appt--facing surgery in a few weeks for a hydrocele.  Had surgery at 13 months for the same thing, then an "in-office procedure"  a couple months ago, followed by 2 revisits to drain hematomas, now and actual surgery, in the hospital.  The patient is not good with pain, blood, or even the nerves from waiting.  Also, when they did the in-office thing, he swore VERY LOUDLY (intelligible in the waiting room) when they gave him the injections of anesthetic, and that was after a dose of valium!!!  LOL

Anyway...any advice would be welcome.  MOST of all I need to know if, when the bottle says "For Rapid Response:  Feed directly in mouth
1ml (cc) per 3 lbs. body weight" does that mean UNdiluted?  I don't want to KILL him!  What say you?  How about it @Poka_Doodle, @mysunwolf, everybody???


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 16, 2016)

Just gave nutridrench to one of my hens. It's NOT a long term "pick-em-up". It provides an almost immediate boost of energy to help them short term. If you can get someone to hold him still, pry his lower beak down and open and apply directly into his mouth, straight up, no dilution. I don't know about ml's and such, I have a bottle with a large cap eye dropper and I squeeze some up and squirt a few drops in. Most of it will spill, get sprayed and shook out/off all over everything nearby. But once he "smacks them lips" a few times and realizes it's like a shot of "the good stuff", he shouldn't complain too much.  You won't "kill" him, it's not like that.

Sorry your DS has to go through that stuff. Don't know about the screaming and swearing & stuff over a shot... I mean tell him to "man up" and jut get it over with... Shots aren't all THAT bad...


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 16, 2016)

Not sure. Electrolyts are always good. For the bumble foot its self use lots of Epsom salts.


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 16, 2016)

I agree with all of the above! Except shots, they really are all that bad 

Don't do any actual surgery... seriously would not recommend it after having seen short and long-term after effects of "cutting out the 'bumble'". I do think you should soak the feet daily, multiple times if you can, in epsom salts and then apply an antiseptic, peroxide a few times then switch to iodine or alcohol. Keeping him on a very smooth, low roost, dry litter with almost no manure buildup, would be ideal.

I would also _strongly_ recommend antibiotics at this point, from the other symptoms you're describing, in addition to a wormer (believe it or not ivermectin works for chickens, but it depends what kind of worms he's got).

This is all "chicken vet" stuff, which I assume you're looking for since you've included "house pet" in your post!  Let us know if you need a more... practical approach.


----------



## sadieml (Aug 16, 2016)

Roy was napping on the back porch 2 or 3 feet away from where DH and I were talking, right about 8:30, suddenly screeched, took 2 steps toward me, and fell-over dead.   I am sooo ready to quit right now.  I definitely don't want more pets for a while.  In the last few weeks, we have lost ALL 3 of our sweet roos, and my DD's cat, Sam.  Sorry for the late response to you guys, but I was trying to give Joe my take on his potential TX home, and, of course, we had to bury ANOTHER pet...

Goodnight, all.  I am disheartened at the moment and really need to pray and sleep.  *yawn*


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry The "losing" of the loved never ends... The end always comes... Never gets any easier.


----------



## TAH (Aug 16, 2016)

Sorry


----------



## babsbag (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm sorry, sometimes these animals just don't give us a break.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 17, 2016)

sorry to hear


----------



## mysunwolf (Aug 17, 2016)

So sorry  That's the worst part of livestock for sure.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 17, 2016)

Awww Sadie, I'm so sorry! You have had a bad run lately!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 17, 2016)

So sorry about your roos


----------

